# Offshore 9/26-27



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Looking for a boat out of the freeport area tomorrow or Saturday, or both. Willing to drive just about anywhere on the Texas coast though.

I have been out all over west Texas for the past 2 months in just about every courthouse in the Permian Basin running title for oil and I will go insane if I don't get out this weekend.

I am 22 and have been offshore more times than I can count since I was a kid. Mostly on charters but a few times on a friends boat. Can't say that I have too much knowledge on where to fish, but I can fill up your cooler with whatever you want. That being beer or bait or a mixture of the two :biggrin: and also my fair share of gas

I have bought a few new top of the line rigs I wanna try out and I am honestly up for anything from floaters to something close. Shoot me a pm or text. I'm an easy going guy just looking to get out and have a good time. Let me know.

817-929-8856


----------



## Hollywood Ranch (Feb 22, 2013)

Highly doubt anyone is fishing offshore this weekend forecast is calling for
5-7ft seas


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

No way. I haven't even looked. This happened the last weekend I was back too. ****. 

Lubbock has been a lake out here too.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

saw the beachfront in galveston an hour ago-brutal


----------

